# Quality of life?



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, 

Me and my wife (& 2 beautiful kids under 4!) are looking at emigrating to Oz (Sydney or Melbourne) in May next year, 2013. 

I'm in recruitment, and have been told to expect a basic salary of $75,000 plus super. OTE in my first year should be around. $100,000 - $120,000 plus Super. 

To anyone living in the paradise world that is Australia already..... What quality of life can we expect on a basic of $75,000? 

Considering all other bills etc, what sort of rent per week should we look at, which won't leave us without a spare penny to enjoy the weekends? 

Any honest advice would be HUGELY appreciated and will help me research what type of property to expect???!!!  

Thanks in advance 

James


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Basic $75k in Sydney or Melbourne is a bit like average salary. Many people dream of such salary whereas many other do not even bother to start negotiations when someone offers them that kind of salary. If I was a newcomer, I would definitely take it. 

The quality of life will really depend on your rent prices. Rents in Sydney rarely go below $300 per week if you want to rent a 2 bedroom apartment. The more you are in the east, the higher prices will be. Realistically you need to expect that your rent will be around $400 - $450 per week since as a recruiter you are more likely to work in the CBD so you don't want to live too far from it.


----------



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Dexter, 

I was looking at 3 beds (2 kids) and was expecting to be paying at least $600 per week. 

Do you think that's too much on that salary? 

Property is so expensive!! Definitely want to go on the East side, friends recommend Frenchs Forest, Cromer, Manly Vale etc.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I think it is too much. You will generally be under stress if your rent/mortgage repayments exceed 30% of your salary. In this case you will be paying well over 50% of your salary.


----------



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheers Dexter. 

May have to re-adjust my search then. 

Thanks for the advice


----------

